

Do you believe we will ever find missing flight MH370? - rupeshsreeraman
http://mh370.meteor.com/

======
nobullet
I believe this page was made with Meteor framework. The weight of the page is
more than 1.1M:

300K 21cb1a4eff53b27fda8706ea8f838321e5c9a856.js 600K
format+en,default+en,ui+en,corechart+en.I.js

Too much for this simple functionality.

~~~
rupeshsreeraman
yes i used meteor

------
n0rm
transparency:

No

